# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 04/2013 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*TP.HCM - BUÔN MÊ THUỘT - PLEIKU - KOM TUM*

Thời gian: 5 ngày - 4 đêmGiá tour: 4.480.000 VNĐ/1 kháchPhương tiện đi lại: đi và về bằng xeKhởi hành: Thứ 4 hàng tuần

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhh

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch TST

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*HÀ NỘI - SAPA - HÀ KHẨU*

Thời gian: 3 ngày - 2 đêmGiá tour: 3.250.000 VND/ 1 kháchPhương tiện đi lại: đi và về bằng xeNgày khởi hành: 10/05/2013

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và tàu lửa khứ hồi, hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân.

Chương trình tour của công ty Vietravel

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*TP.HCM - CAMPUCHIA*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 3.399.000 VNĐ/1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng xeKhởi hành: Thứ 5 hàng tuần

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe, trưởng đoàn và HDV suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế, chi phí cá nhân

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Liên Bang

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*HÀ NỘI - NAM NINH*

Thời gian: 3 ngày - 2 đêmGiá tour: 3.129.000 VNĐ/1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng xeKhởi hành: Thứ 6 hàng tuần

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe, trưởng đoàn và HDV suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế, chi phí cá nhân.

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Hà Nội Red Tour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hoanguyen279

*Khuyến mại Tour du lịch Hạ Long- Cát Bà 2 ngày 1 đêm*


*Chương trình du lịch* 
*HÀ NỘI – HẠ LONG – ĐẢO NGỌC CÁT BÀ - HÀ NỘI* 
*Thời gian: 3 ngày / 2 đêm*  

_Một chuyến đi  sẽ đưa quý khách đến vùng đất có vẻ đẹp nguyên sơ và hùng vĩ, được mệnh  danh là Hòn Ngọc – Cát Bà và vịnh Hạ Long như một bức tranh thuỷ mặc  khổng lồ vô cùng sống động. Đó là những tác phẩm tạo hình tuyệt mỹ, tài  hoa của tạo hoá, của thiên nhiên biến hàng ngàn đảo đá vô tri tĩnh lặng  kia trở nên những tác phẩm điêu khắc, hội họa hoàn mỹ với muôn hình dáng  vẻ yêu kiều, vừa rất quen thuộc vừa như xa lạ với con người. Hàng ngàn  đảo đá nhấp nhô trên sóng nước lung linh huyền ảo, vừa khoẻ khoắn hoành  tráng nhưng cũng rất mềm mại duyên dáng, sống động tất cả tạo nên một  khung cảnh nên thơ đầy thư giãn sau những ngày làm việc mệt mỏi…_

** 

*NGÀY 1 :   HÀ NỘI - HẠ LONG ( Ăn trưa, tối )*

*Sáng* *07h30* Ôtô và HDV của *Công ty Du lịch Hoa Mai* đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn đi *Hạ Long*. Trên đường dừng chân nghỉ ngơi tại Sao Đỏ - Hải Dương. Tới *Hạ Long,* Quý khách lên tàu ra *Đảo Cát Bà,* trên đường thăm *Vịnh Hạ Long* - *Được UNESCO công nhận là di sản thiên nhiên thế giới,*  thăm *Thiên Cung Đệ Nhất Động, Hang Đầu Gỗ* ngắm nhìn *Hòn Gà Chọi, Hòn Chó Đá, Đỉnh Lư Hương, Núi Bài Thơ.* Quý kháchthưởng thức bữa trưa trên thuyền. Tàu tiếp tục đưaquý khách ra Đảo Ngọc Cát Bà

*Chiều**14h00**Đến Cát Bà,* quý khách làm thủ tục nhận phòng và tự do dạo chơi, tắm biển tại bãi *Cát Cò1, Cát Cò 2* 

*Tối*            Quý khách ăn tối, tự do dạo chơi, tham quan ngắm cảnh Thị trấn* Cát Bà* về đêm.

*NGÀY 2:  KHÁM PHÁ CÁT BÀ ( ăn Sáng, Trưa, Tối)*

*Sáng*          Sau khi ăn sáng, quý khách lên ôtô thăm *Rừng Quốc Gia Cát B*à - 1 trong 5 khu dự trữ sinh quyển của thế giới ở Việt Nam, thăm *Động Trung Trang, Rừng Kim Giao*, trở về  tham quan, mua sắm tại *Chợ Cát Bà.* Ăn trưa tại khách sạn

*Chiều :*Tự do tắm biển tại Cát Cò 1, Cát cò 2. ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*NGÀY  3: CÁT BÀ – HẠ LONG - HÀ NỘI* *( Ăn sáng, trưa)*

*Sáng*          Sau khi ăn sáng, tự do tham quan, mua sắm tại *Chợ Cát Bà.* Ăn trưa tại khách sạn

*Chiều*        Quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng, lên tàu về lại Hạ Long*.* Ôtô đón quý khách về *Hà Nội*. Trên đường về ghé vào *Hải Dương* nghỉ ngơi mua đặc sản về làm quà

*18h00*Quý khách về đến *Hà Nội*. Kết thúc chương trình, chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại !


*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 KHÁCH LÀ :VNĐ/khách* 

 *Nhóm khách/ Mức dịch vụ*
 *20 – 25 khách*
 *30 khách*
 *40 Khách*

 *Mức Tiêu chuẩn ( A)*
 *2.195.000*
 *2.045.000*
 *1.958.000*

 *Mức Cao Cấp ( B)*
 *3.035.000*
 *2.835.000*
 *2.745.000*




*Bao gồm*

 Dịch vụ :

 Mức tiêu chuẩn : 

 Nghỉ khách sạn 2- 3* trung tâm, phòng điều hoà, máy lạnh 03 người  / 01phòng.

 Ăn chính : 100.000 VNĐ/ Suất, ăn sáng : 30.000 VNĐ/ Suất

 Mức sang trọng :

 Nghỉ tại khách sạn 4*, 02 người / phòng.

 Ăn chính : 150.000 VNĐ/ Suất, ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn 

 Xe ô tô du lịch đời mới, máy lạnh, chất lượng cao phục vụ suốt tuyến

 Tầu thăm vịnh Hạ Long – Cát Bà nguyên chiếc

 Bảo hiểm du lịch ( Mức đền bù tối đa 10.000.000 VNĐ / 1 người / 1 vụ)

 Hư*ớng dẫn viên chuyên nghiệp, nhiệt tình theo đoàn trong suốt hành trình.

 Nước uống : 500ml/ ngày / khách

 Khăn lạnh trên đường đi

 Quà của Du Lịch Hoa Mai.

 Y tế dự phòng

*Không bao gồm* 

 Đồ uống.                   

 Thuế VAT.                            

 Các Chi phí cá nhân khác phát sinh ngoài chương trình.

*Ghi chú* 


 Trẻ em < 5 tuổi miễn phí

 Từ  6-12 tuổi tính = 1/2 xuất người lớn. ( Ngủ cùng gi*ường với bố mẹ)

 Trên 12 tuổi = 01 suất người lớn.

 * CÔNG TY ĐẦU TƯ THƯƠNG MẠI VÀ DU LỊCH HOA MAI
   HOA MAI TOURIST & TRADING COMPANY*  
*ĐC*: Tầng 2 số 9 Ngõ 92 - Phố Nguyễn Khánh Toàn - Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội*
   ĐT*: (04) 37 93 9696 - 37 567 345  |* F*ax: (84.4) 3756 9214 
 
*Hotline:* *0919.800.263 (Mr.Minh)  
   E*mail: minh.hoamaitour@gmail.com*    W*ebsite: www.hoamaitour.vn |www.hoamaitourist.com | www.hoamaitour.com

----------


## idptravel

*Tour Bái Đính - Tràng An. Liên hệ tư vấn 0979.954.917*


Cho thuê xe 4 -45 chỗ
Dịch vụ vé máy bay
Dịch vụ vé tàu hỏa
Hotline> Mr Hải 0979954917

----------


## Hoang thi oanh

Tour ghép Yên tử khởi hành hàng ngày chỉ với 550.000 VND. Liên hệ :0974861652 -Công Ty DL Đặc Trưng Việt

----------


## manhthuonghung

TOUR GHÉP ĐI MAI CHÂU 1 NGÀY GIÁ CHỈ 420.000VND/KHÁCH
 LỊCH TRÌNH TOUR:
 Buổi sáng:7h30 Xe và HDV của DBATravel sẽ đón quý khách tại địa điểm hẹn tại Hà Nội để bắt đầu hành trình tour du lịch Mai Châu-Hòa Bình . 
 10h00:Qúy khách đến Lương Sơn – Hòa Bình. Qúy khách có thể dừng nghỉ ở đây và chụp ảnh.

 Lương Sơn nằm ở phần phía nam, là cửa ngõ đi vào Hòa Bình. Ở Lương Sơn quý khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng... những dãy núi thấp chạy dài xen kẽ các khối núi đá vôi, những hang động..…tất cả đều tạo nên một cảnh sắc rất thơ mộng.
 11h00:Qúy khách tiếp tục dừng chân nghỉ ngơi và chụp ảnh tại đèo Thung Khe Hòa Bình nơi một ngày như có bốn mùa. Sáng trong trẻo, trưa chói chang, chiều dìu dịu và khi màn đêm buông xuống là sương mù dày đặc.
 12h00:Qúy khách đặt chân đến mảnh đất Mai Châu-Hòa Bình. HDV của DBA Travel sẽ dẫn quý khách vào bản Lác – Bản người Thái nghỉ ngơi và dùng cơm tại đây. 
 13h30 – 15h00: Qúy khách sẽ được HDV của DBA Travel chỉ dẫn tham quan, khám phá bản làng người Thái, các phong tục tập quán, ngành nghề thủ công như dệt thổ cẩm,..,quý khách có thể tự do mua sắm quà tặng lưu niệm cho người thân và chụp hình cùng người dân bản địa 
 . 
 15h00: Qúy khách lên xe trở về Hà Nội. Trên đường trở về Hà Nội, quý khách sẽ có cơ hội ngắm nhìn lại Mai Châu-Hòa Bình trên xe ô tô và đi qua thủy điện Hòa Bình
 18h30: Xe đưa quý khách về tới Hà Nội, DBA Travel chào tạm biệt, chia tay quý khách, kết thúc hành trình tour du lịch Mai Châu-Hòa Bình 1 ngày đầy thú vị.

KÍNH CHÚC QUÝ KHÁCH CÓ MỘT CHUYẾN ĐI VUI VẺ!

Giá vé bao gồm:
 Phương Tiện: Xe ôtô chuyên dùng du lịch đời mới có máy lạnh, âm thanh hiện đại.
Ăn: Bữa chính 120.000đ/xuất, bữa phụ 30.000đ/xuất
 Hướng Dẫn Viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình, thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên suốt tuyến
 Vé thắng cảnh: Tại các điểm trong chương trình
 Bảo hiểm:  mức đền bù tối đa là 10.000.000đ/người/vụ
Khuyến Mại: Nước uống, khăn lạnh, thuốc chống say.
 Không bao gồm:
 Chi chí cá nhân ngoài chương trình- Thuế VAT…
Giá Vé cho trẻ em
 1. Trẻ em từ 11 tuổi trở lên mua 01 vé, Trẻ em từ 06 –10 tuổi mua ½ vé người lớn. 
 2. 02 người lớn chỉ được kèm 01 trẻ em từ 05 tuổi trở xuống, nếu trẻ em đi kèm nhiều hơn thì từ em thứ 02 trở lên phải mua ½ vé 
 Liên hệ:0973638837 OR 0973142834

----------

